# Heineken Regatta 2012 St. Maarten



## UncleRuckus (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## robmo (Feb 7, 2012)

Yup!


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Any chance either of you guys would like to reply to what your experiences were?

My friends that raced said it was very windy and there was a lot of carnage in the way of collisions and dismastings. Did you guys witness or participate in any of that action? What were you racing on? How did you do? Had you raced there before? Most importantly, how were the parties?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

There are a lot of videos on line (posted them on the interesting sailboats thread). Everybody seems to be enjoying the ride and the wind seems to me not more than 25K.

Regards

Paulo


----------

